# Floundering in Cameron La.



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Flounders caught on gulps from shore in Cameron La.
Me and two of my work mates caught these in one day.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice! Wish I could get into 'em like that!


----------

